# WENZHOU | Guohong Center | 350m | 1148ft | 71 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Undecided height: 320-380m (official)
http://www.wzrb.com.cn/article436055show.html
http://www.wenzhou.gov.cn/art/2013/1/8/art_3599_251827.html


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

only conceptual proposals now. the location right next to the water looks amazing, i hope this tower will get a unique and nice design in the end :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> only conceptual proposals now. the location right next to the water looks amazing, i hope this tower will get a unique and nice design in the end :cheers:


Looks quite similar to Greenland Center, especially the top.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ yeah we saw a lot of these similar designs lately.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Last 1-2 months Wenzhou added 2-3 supertalls, prep stage on its own local forum on gaoloumi. 





温州国鸿中心｜356m+196m+140m*8｜71F+41F｜土方施工+18F - 300米级别 - 高楼迷摩天族


温州国鸿中心｜356m+196m+140m*8｜71F+41F｜土方施工+18F ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc




*Wenzhou Guohong Center Tower 350m+ *
The first z0rg`s post has some pic there is ................................ and I have no idea for connection with second pic, if have. Z0rg still missing since century, if someone can explains the situation? The same place with a new tower or a different place?
















*by jzsky










































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*Guohong Center|350m+183m+140m*8|71 storey| pile foundation construction 

wuruizhe 2021/01/05














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 雄安视感 via T时间333 2021/04/14












































*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Wait so Wenzhou is gonna get two 350 meter skyscrapers? This and the Junkang Center?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Wait so Wenzhou is gonna get two 350 meter skyscrapers? This and the Junkang Center?


I think 3. There is another one that was on hold for a while that they restarted.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Wenzhou's economy was in trouble following the burst of its property market bubble a couple of years ago .
I'm glad to see its economy comes back to life lately as the city learned a heavy lesson and channels its resources to the value-added manufacturing sector.
For example: Shanghai-based *Weltmeister (威马汽车), *a major Chinese electric car maker, chose to locate its largest plant in Wenzhou.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dear @little universe, there is a chinese coastal city very underrated by the government: Quanzhou








Quanzhou - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

There is not good renderings of all buildings in this small cluster and I am not sure if the main building is under construction.

All tall buildings according the main thread on gaoloumi: u/c and prep, and rumors for 2-3 buildings 280-300m, but the last are not included in this list. Wenzhou has one completed 300+


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 26 by T时间333


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 22 by T时间333


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

little universe said:


> For example: Shanghai-based *Weltmeister (威马汽车), *a major Chinese electric car maker, chose to locate its largest plant in Wenzhou.


finally, wenzhou is getting more industries


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 09 by 卡布拉吉


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The 192-meter side tower is out of the ground, the supertall has finished piling.

*Posted by daoshixiashan on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

via T时间333


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Based on renderings that were harder to find than the Ark of the Covenant, I have decently completed my 3D model of the Guohong Center:





Guohong Center | 3D Warehouse


Guohong Center, also known as the Wenzhou Lucheng Plaza Landmark Tower, is a 350 m / 1148 ft tall skyscraper in Wenzhou, China. The 71 floor building began construction in 2021




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 847003960 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

added to SSP: Guohong Center, Wenzhou - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Posted by T时间333 on Gaoloumi, Guohong Center is on the left


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by wuruizhe on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Posted by *T时间333* on *Gaoloumi*:


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by 我是晴地


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^
@KillerZavatar, @Khale_Xi, this is the new sanjiang area, isn't it?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 08 by 明天更美好


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like to see this huge amount of residential buildings


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I found out the plot on google earth


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 16 by 阿伟


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 30 by rui宝多多









July 07 by 骑士小龙


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 06 by 明天更美好


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-20 by 我是晴地


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is a bit outdated, but we can see the plot  








by 凡丁 on 500px


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 09 via 白鹤90


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-17 by 我是晴地


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 07 by 塔吊指挥


----------

